# 1997 Bombardier NEV (Neighborhood Electric Vehicle) Golf Cart * EV 30-MPH Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $2,999.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Aug-19-2012 19:05:52 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $3,499.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

